# Need Lowering Help with 18's



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

I have a 97' 200SX SE and I have 18's with 215/35/18 tires on them and I have stock suspension, i want to lower it for not too many bucks, what should i get to lower it and still fit so i dont have any rubbing??? I thought about Adjustable Coilover Kit but I know nothing about suspension


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

I have 18 and Im using ground controls. thats probably your best choice if you want a clean drop.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Do yourself a favor. Save up the money and either buy a complete set, or get ground-controls, and AGX's. Don't slam the car just to do it. You'll end up doing more harm then good.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*SAGE*

How many inches do you have it lowered? Are those 215/35 18's


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *Do yourself a favor. Save up the money and either buy a complete set, or get ground-controls, and AGX's. Don't slam the car just to do it. You'll end up doing more harm then good. *


WELL SAID.....


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

I also have a 200 sx with 18"s and 215/35/18 tires on it...
Can someone PLEASE post everything i need to lower it, and have a nice ride... 3-4" would be ideal 
thanks...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

just save your money and get coil-overs cause if u just get springs it is most likely that u wont like the drop due to the front of the car stays higher then the rear. the reason i say this is because this happened to me i got the eibach pro=kit for my 99 sentra and i had to cut my front springs to even the drop. and that is not a good thing.




pics of my ridehttp://members.cardomain.com/1q2w3e4r5t


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Yes, im running 215/35/18's, as for how low I dont know. I just made it to look dropped and even. I agree with matt just get the the ground controls and AGX's. Do it right the first time.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i am too lowering my car with a set of 18's motegi mr15's.
the ? i have is....why does everyone use the 215-35-18?
does anyone use any other tire besides this size like the
225-40-18? any input would help me pick a good tire.
i am looking at about a 1 to 1 1/2 drop with coilovers and AGX's


----------

